# installation Windows



## Ghass_n (28 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour.
j ai un macbook pro  mi 2010
 j avais macos hight sierra et windows7
  en partition 
maintenant il est totalement formate. j ai un disque que j ai formate en dos  et l autre  en mac journalise


SVP je veux la meilleur solution pour installer windows  avec un cles usb rt si vous pouvez sans internet
si.non trouvez moi la meilleur idee

merci d avance


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2018)

Ghass_n a dit:


> SVP je veux la meilleur solution pour installer windows avec un cles usb rt si vous pouvez sans internet
> si.non trouvez moi la meilleur idee


Ca va être vite résolu, ce que tu demandes est impossible, on n'installe pas Windows comme ça. 

Déjà avec avec un MBP 2010 avec macOS High Sierra, il doit être bien à la peine ! Ensuite, avec un MBP de 2010, il faut impérativement avoir le SuperDrive interne en état de fonctionner, de plus il faut un DVD original de Windows 7 ou à défaut une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC et démarrable _(bootable)_.

On continue avec le fait que le disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné et que ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso, de plus il faut télécharger impérativement les pilotes/drivers dans une clé ou un disque dur USB. Comme tu vois, tu es loin du protocole immuable d'Assistant Boot Camp et toute autre tentative échouera.


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2018)

De plus, tu avais déjà un problème ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-probleme.1300027/ ...qui avait été résolu. Tu as fait quoi depuis ou c'est un autre Mac ?


----------

